# Motors



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am looking for a motor that is a little more powerful (more torc) than the deer motors, same rpms (more or less) an nice and light like they are. It could be 12 vdc or 120 vac. I have and use the wiper motors but I am looking for something lighter in weight. 


Any suggestions?


----------



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

I just got back some 12 v window motors that I had a friend attempt to weld a bolt to. He ended up JB welding a bolt to it. As late as it is, not sure if I will be able to put to the test but if I do, I will post results. They have a bigger motor than vent/deer motors and are smaller than wipers but do pose a challenge to attaching a drive mechanism. I have been told that JB Weld is pretty good stuff and it looks like it bonded well to the drive gear.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Keep me posted. Where did this motor come from?


----------



## Spider Web (Oct 11, 2007)

By "deer" motor I assume you're for one from a Christmas deer but with more power.

Try a barbeque rotisserie motor. 120 VAC, lots of power, glue in a square shaft, easy to mount.

I find them at flea markets and thrift stores. Some have shafts with them.


----------



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

I just got some of these, they work just fine on a pretty big FCG.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/37mm-12V-DC...178?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0eef345a

They have lots of torque, BUT... I did strip the gears out of one by stalling it so the torque has the ability to override the drive train and break it.

It takes definite intent to manage to stall one though.... I had a 12" arm on it made of 3/16 steel rod and managed to bend the arm in the process of stalling that one out, LOL. (The motor was clamped in a bench vise).

Ahhh well, I was intentionally testing it's limits and it does indeed have some. For $15 it was worth it, IMHO.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Spider Web said:


> By "deer" motor I assume you're for one from a Christmas deer but with more power.
> 
> Try a barbeque rotisserie motor. 120 VAC, lots of power, glue in a square shaft, easy to mount.
> 
> I find them at flea markets and thrift stores. Some have shafts with them.


Yes, I need more...power, I guess. I have made a skelton butler greeter that tips his hat/head (ala Dave Lowe's picture) and I guess the head is too heavy or the angle of the movement stymies the whole process...in any case it will stop moving sometimes, sort of jam up. So the motors needs more pull. The base is not really large enough for the wiper motor and I have a few other props, too, that could use a bit more umph. So having a reliable little motor would be nice.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

You might try using the ones from a battery operated ride on kids toy. The RPM might be a little high though. I've used several and they have tons of torque. I know it's a little late in the game this year, but I've found them at garage sales and on craigslist cheap as hell. Most are 12 volt, but 6 and 24 volt are out there. However, if you use the gearbox that is attached, they can be a bit noisy


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

TroyO said:


> I just got some of these, they work just fine on a pretty big FCG.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/37mm-12V-DC...178?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0eef345a
> 
> ...


TroyO,

I like that little motor. How hard is it to mount? How did you connect to the shaft?

Map, I do not understand, battery operated "ride on kids toys"? What do you mean?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

jaege said:


> Map, I do not understand, battery operated "ride on kids toys"? What do you mean?


I think he means something like a Barbie Jeep. A very small car that small kids can sit in and drive themselves. Funny thing about those cars...it takes a slightly bigger kid to control steering, but by the time they are big enough to steer, they barely fit in the car...thus the garage sale appearances.

I too am curious about these motors for FCGs. How do they mount? And won't they overheat if run for something like six hours a night over the course of several weeks?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

lol...no wonder they are $15 - the seller is in Hong Kong. Any time I buy from Hong Kong, it takes months for the package to arrive. Is there a U.S. equivalent?


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

That is exactly what I was referring to, a Barbie Jeep or Peg Perego Tractor. I've run one for 3 days straight and so far, knocking on all the wood that is around, no issues.


----------



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

Opps, I missed those questions...

I mounted mine in a "fancy" way, LOL. I drilled a plate to match the hole pattern of the motor and then used the plate to mount the motor to the frame using rubber grommets on the screw holes... (If I'm not lazy there will be a pic attached.) It just reduces noise... which you can hear but isn't that bad anyway. Because my FCG frame is oak it kind of amplified the motor noise so I decided to isolate it a little.

Now, to be honest if I were looking for the quick and dirty way I would drill a 1-1/2 hole in a board (2x4?) and drive a screw in on it.

I got all 3 express shiping from HK for $10, it took a little more than a week. Usual "Free shipping" time is around 3-4 weeks. (I have never had a problem with Virtual Village and have gotten several "Cheap things" from them that have all worked perfectly, BTW) There is probably a US equivalent somewhere.

I can't answer the durability question yet. I haven't tried it that long yet. It does run several hours (3-ish?) and just gets slightly warm.

I can report back if it survives this week. I see no reason, short of stalling the motor that it is likely to have a problem.

Edit: Opps, realized I missed a question. I have a small machine shop so I just made an adapter for the shaft from scratch. Hmmm, for what might be an easier option you could just get a coupling nut and JB weld it on?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice. I ordered one to see if it works for my needs. I will let people know.


----------



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm thinking I will use my leftover one for either a self-stirring cauldron creep type thing or maybe a stabbing arm or something?

I dunno.... I'm sure it will get used, LOL.


----------



## Coach (Oct 12, 2006)

TroyO said:


> I just got some of these, they work just fine on a pretty big FCG.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/37mm-12V-DC...178?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0eef345a


TroyO, are these motors reversible. I know they are DC< but will the gearbox take reverse as well as forward?

Thanks, Harry


----------

